# Rear Rack w. Built in Drop Stand Help Please



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 29, 2020)

Can anyone please help identify if this drop stand is bike specific or an aftermarket item?  Also when were these produced?   I bought this to use on the 1921-23 Racycle I am working on but want the rack to be time correct. Many thanks.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 29, 2020)

This Wald ad from 1917 shows a similar arrangement with the drop stand.





So, possibly an aftermarket type, made by Wald ?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks Marty, the Wald examples definitely seem related.  The side plates that attach to the axle seems different however:


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2020)

Brant, I love your accuracy and attention to detail, but I'm thinking if it fits the old 28" wheel stuff, it's probably "period" correct.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 29, 2020)

There is a Miami ad somewhere within a long thread about the Merkle Flyer bicycles; a Race-Cycle is much nicer though. 



These racks pictured or similar come up from time to time.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 30, 2020)

*@New Mexico Brant *









*CABEr mongeese .presents a Miami-Built machine **(below)*
*featuring a WALD-Built stand as standard equipment ...
….. the rack on Brant's  Racycle in Entry #1,  may  show
a production change initiated by WALD … or -- the Entry 
#1 rack may have been produced by a different company
than WALD … this rack sure appears to be from the period 
of that Racycle.*


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 30, 2020)

Pictures of a simpler rear rack, with a Miami look - could be a *Rockland*.



12 rivets on top; 4 rivets on sides (for braces); 2 screws for the truss supports; maybe loop clamps in front.



Use of a rear rack may work best with the a long spring seat positioned forward of seat tube (mast).


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 30, 2020)

I have something similar on one of my bikes


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 30, 2020)

I've seen those on early CCM bikes.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 30, 2020)

That bike looks great without a rack.


----------



## Cbgimse (Apr 1, 2020)

It look like a ccm rack w a couple added trusses


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 3, 2020)

Here’s Mine..


----------

